# S Gaugian Magazine demise



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

As we have read S Gaugian magazine will end publication soon.A sad day for the hobby indeed.A great source of info for all aspects of the S gauge community it will be missed.If anyone is interested in complete back issues of the publication dating back at least 20 years PM me and I will post in the for sale forum....


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Didn't even know it existed. I have found a couple S-Gauge magazines from way back (late 50's-early 60's) at a flea market. But thought they were gone long ago. I put them away too well as I can't find them right now, so I can't give you the name. I thought it was something like S-Gauger or something...


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

That is indeed sad news. I had been a subscriber of that publication for most of the years of it's publication. I made the mistake of letting my subscription run out. I have spoken to the publisher, Don Heimburger, at many different train shows. A very knowledgeable, nice man. Over the many years that I did subscribe, I found a wealth of information in those magazines. It will definitely be a loss to American Flyer collectors as flyguy55 says. All of mine are in those clear vinyl sleeves that you buy in packages of 25 and are then put in 3 ring binders. Good for quick reference. I know most of the time the same information can be found somewhere on the internet. However, there have been several times those magazines were better than the net. Not only that but they always featured a layout or 2 per issue.


----------

